# spinner shark versus tarpon



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

I've never hooked a tarpon that i know of but hooked many spinner sharks. I imagine they fight the same? Do tarpon come out of the water vertical when hooked? Sometimes it happens so fast when they spit the hook, i don't know if it's a spinner or tarpon. How will i know?

Any Tarpon sitings bewteen SLP and the Brazos? Undecided where to go this weekend.


----------



## hooksnrods (Sep 2, 2011)

Trust me you will know!! Yes they jump completely out of the water usually when they are first hooked but I have caught plenty that never jumped once. I have also has several that hit the short **** and jump almost in the back of the boat. If I was you I would cruise the beach front until you see them. They are everywhere up and down the coast right now. Good luck! Another piece of advice is just use artificials and it will cut down on the shark hook ups. Live bait will catch tarpon all day long if you can keep the sharks off!! Rig up some **** pops!


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

hooksnrods said:


> Trust me you will know!! Yes they jump completely out of the water usually when they are first hooked but I have caught plenty that never jumped once. I have also has several that hit the short **** and jump almost in the back of the boat. If I was you I would cruise the beach front until you see them. They are everywhere up and down the coast right now. Good luck! Another piece of advice is just use artificials and it will cut down on the shark hook ups. Live bait will catch tarpon all day long if you can keep the sharks off!! Rig up some **** pops!


If i could ever locate them, i sure would use those **** pops. I just float a live shad and hope for the best right now. Maybe i'll try a few miles out of SLP this time, the water should be a little clearer up there than around the brazos area.
I usually run around for ahwile and look for them, i get easily frustrated and just anchor up and catch sharks.


----------

